# Anyone have luck with a situation like this



## Jaded Heart

There is so much history , let me make it short. 


Been with H for 24 years have 6 kids 1 grandson. Married for 6 yrs. In the 24 yrs we have broke up 2 times , the first time we took a break I had a one night stand and then ended up pregnant from someone else. H has raised him since birth . So we got back together , then in 2005 I left H and the kids had a breakdown and couldn't deal with it no more. We did get back together a little over a year and now have another babe. 


Been back together for 5 years and he came to me on the 30th on Dec and said he wanted it over cause he could not deal with the things I had done in my past. 

We went to one marriage counseling session and he picked me part for all the bad I have done in 24 years. He was far from perfect in the 24 years but I had forgave me and never brought it up

I have continued to go to MC on my own. I found out about 3 weeks ago he was having a EA with his Brothers Wife. They don't talk no more as far as I know 

If he is so set on it being over , or from what he says he doesn't see how so much damage in marriage can be overcome. 

Do you think that MC could help us ? If he was open to it and open to seeing if it could help us start over?


----------



## 827Aug

Jaded Heart said:


> If he was open to it and open to seeing if it could help us start over?


There in lies the problem. He is not open to it. I've been there too. As hard as it is, you are probably going to have to wait this one out. The dust is going to have to settle from his EA first.


----------

